# Sticky  Canadian Amp Builders



## Jeff Flowerday

Let's list them. I'll start.


http://www.petersamplification.com/


----------



## JamesPeters

Hey, thanks. 

Besides that...um...man it's hard to think of any more...

Oh wait, Mayfly amps. Oh man, I just went to check for the link and discovered he's not making amps anymore. That's sad. He made some cool stuff.


----------



## Accept2

Leyland is in Ottawa, and they build vintage style stuff..............

http://www.leylandsounddesign.com/


----------



## RippingRudy

Another builder I know of is Glenn Morris in Welland, Ontario. His amps are used by the Trews among others. He is also a wicked good tech who has fixed a number of my blown up amps. www.morrisamps.com


----------



## drift_boat

*Clara Amps*

There is also Clara Amps in Calgary. Keith McNeil builds Marshall and Fender Tweed designs from scratch with high quality components. 

The band Chixdiggit used his Marshall clones for their Euro/Asian tour and the feedback he got was that they loved them. 

I have heard his tweed deluxe (and compared it to Victorias) and as a result he's building a tweed clone for me.


----------



## Stratocaster

Isn`t Traynor a canadian company also?


----------



## Zeegler

RippingRudy said:


> Another builder I know of is Glenn Morris in Welland, Ontario. His amps are used by the Trews among others. He is also a wicked good tech who has fixed a number of my blown up amps. www.morrisamps.com


Thanks for the heads up Rudy. I have a couple of heads I need some work done to, and I live in Welland.

Cheers


----------



## Zeegler

Hey Rudy, by the way, do you know Rocket from Welland?


----------



## GuitarsCanada

*Edward Amplification*

Here is a dude from Stoney Creek giving it a try.

http://www.edwardamp.com/


----------



## whitegreyblack

Oh my goodness, no one's bothered to mention one of the best known Canadian makes from the 70's???

Garnet; out of Winnipeg. The flippin Guess Who used his stuff!

www.garnetamps.com

I just wish I could get my Deputy Head & cab in to Gar himself to give it a once-over and perhaps sign the back for me.


----------



## Robert1950

Here you go:

Trinity Amps http://www.cohrs.ca/staged/Products_Main.htm 

Stevenson Amps http://www.stephensonamps.com/home.htm

Teixeira Amps http://www.teixeiraamps.com/

All good shit apparently


----------



## Lucius

Don't forget Verlage out of Regina Sask. 
http://www.tone-lizard.com/Verlage_Amplifiers.htm

I've got a VTR100 from this dude. It was in my dads closet like 20 years ago and I just recovered it last year sometime. It is stupid loud and looks cool too. Cheers Lucius


----------



## Daz-o-matic

I hope I'm not pushing the rule of 'blatant advertising' . In the spirit of the thread, I thought I'd throw my name into the fray.

http://www.avalancheamps.com

I get most of my parts from the Weber folks, then I upgrade and tweak to my taste (and/or the taste of the client). In fact, I found the link to this forum over on the Weber bulletin boards.

I don't anticipate making much (or any) profit - I just really enjoy building and playing great amps; selling them helps support my amp-geek habit. Customer satisfaction is more important to me than bottom line (i.e. the Ted Weber business philosophy).

This isn't my only line of work - my day job is as an avalanche tech at Panorama ski resort, and that allows me to pay the bills and spend the rest of my time building amps.

Cheers,
Darren Burt - Avalanche Amplification
Invermere BC


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

Daz-o-matic said:


> I hope I'm not pushing the rule of 'blatant advertising' . In the spirit of the thread, I thought I'd throw my name into the fray.
> 
> http://www.avalancheamps.com
> 
> I get most of my parts from the Weber folks, then I upgrade and tweak to my taste (and/or the taste of the client). In fact, I found the link to this forum over on the Weber bulletin boards.
> 
> I don't anticipate making much (or any) profit - I just really enjoy building and playing great amps; selling them helps support my amp-geek habit. Customer satisfaction is more important to me than bottom line (i.e. the Ted Weber business philosophy).
> 
> This isn't my only line of work - my day job is as an avalanche tech at Panorama ski resort, and that allows me to pay the bills and spend the rest of my time building amps.
> 
> Cheers,
> Darren Burt - Avalanche Amplification
> Invermere BC


Well we might have to let you get away with it this time. You didn't blatently start your own thread.

PS) Sign up for the Calgary Amp fest notification in the Events section. If you are free when the event actually happens try and come into town and have a bunch of gear heads try your stuff.


Jeff


----------



## Daz-o-matic

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Well we might have to let you get away with it this time. You didn't blatently start your own thread.
> Jeff


And I wouldn't, either. On some of the other forums I frequent, that kind of thing is tantamount to beating up kittens and kicking puppies. 

Thanks for the heads up on the amp fest! 

Cheers,
Daz


----------



## Scottone

*London Power*

I exchanged a couple of emails with Kevin O'connor the other day and it sounds like he's jumping back into the manufacturing fray soon. 

I just sold my Studio amp and Sustainor pre-amp a few weeks ago, and I'm missing them already  My only amp these days is a Stephenson LJ-15 and it's a great amp IMO.

I'm working through the Canadian amp builders, so I might have to try a Peters next


----------



## ClamBoy

Daz-o-matic said:


> ...that kind of thing is tantamount to beating up kittens and kicking puppies.


I hate it when people dump on my hobbies.


----------



## james on bass

Daz-o-matic said:


> I hope I'm not pushing the rule of 'blatant advertising' . In the spirit of the thread, I thought I'd throw my name into the fray.
> 
> http://www.avalancheamps.com
> 
> I get most of my parts from the Weber folks, then I upgrade and tweak to my taste (and/or the taste of the client). In fact, I found the link to this forum over on the Weber bulletin boards.
> 
> I don't anticipate making much (or any) profit - I just really enjoy building and playing great amps; selling them helps support my amp-geek habit. Customer satisfaction is more important to me than bottom line (i.e. the Ted Weber business philosophy).
> 
> This isn't my only line of work - my day job is as an avalanche tech at Panorama ski resort, and that allows me to pay the bills and spend the rest of my time building amps.
> 
> Cheers,
> Darren Burt - Avalanche Amplification
> Invermere BC



Ever done any bass stuff? All tubes, or do you/can you make hybrids?


----------



## JamesPeters

ClamBoy said:


> I hate it when people dump on my hobbies.


I don't think he was. He was however making an equation. So don't take it too personally.


----------



## Daz-o-matic

Nope. Dumping on Clamboy's hobbies. 





j/k, of course...

James on bass - PM'ed you.


----------



## rippinglickfest

*Canuck Amps*

Heres a couple in British Columbia
stephensonamps.com [email protected]
wizardamplification.com [email protected]

Ray


----------



## CocoTone

Stratocaster said:


> Isn`t Traynor a canadian company also?


----------



## Lester B. Flat

I had an amp back in the late '70's called a VT Phaser Twin. Solid state combo, two Celestion 12" speakers, front loaded with a sealed back. Made somewhere in Ontario I think by a company called Vibration Technology.


----------



## LPBlue

How can we forget the legendary "Kiel":bullbeg:


http://guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=389


----------



## JamesPeters

Richtone Amps

In Beaconsfield, near Montreal, QC. A friend of mine in Portland just told me about them. Small world, this Intarweb...


----------



## Otis '71

what about Traynor?...i just bought their new YCV 80Q...and i love it!!!!!!!


----------



## JamesPeters

Otis '71 said:


> what about Traynor?


Echo...echo...


----------



## Spikezone

whitegreyblack said:


> I just wish I could get my Deputy Head & cab in to Gar himself to give it a once-over and perhaps sign the back for me.


I just wish I still had my Garnet Pro-I traded it in for a Marshall 50 half stack back in the 70's-have kicked myself ever since!
-Mikey


----------



## oddio

Here's an old timer: O.H.M. amplifiers. I suspect that they were Canadian, but I'm not 100% positive. I had a stack back in '68 and I've been looking for info on these for a long time. Any info truly appreciated.


----------



## Adicted to Tubes

I'm not sure this is the right place,but here goes.I build amps and cabinets in many sizes and custom build many different amps to suit the customer.
check out my website www.claramps.com
It is being updated to show some of the newer models I build.
Check Harmony Central for some user reviews.
What a great idea!A Canadian Forum! Finally!


----------



## Jaggery

Kingsley.

http://www.kingsleyamplifiers.com/


----------



## lpstudio

Gar is agreat guy I just had my traynor mark 3 head in for service and he didn't even charge me ( the reverb tank was pooched)


----------



## prehistoricpain

RippingRudy said:


> Another builder I know of is Glenn Morris in Welland, Ontario. His amps are used by the Trews among others. He is also a wicked good tech who has fixed a number of my blown up amps. www.morrisamps.com



i'll vouch for glens work, its amazing, im from welland and i've heard a few of his amps. really a nice guy to deal with too!


----------



## chimo

there's a couple old "Elk" amps that look disturbingly like blackface Bassmans and sound like garbage around here... they're vintage Canadian

The East Coast Guru is a guy named Brit Fader.. he has no website, but he's gooooooood and makes amps too.


----------



## SQUAREHEAD

*http://www.wizardamplification.com/overview.htm
Rick St Pierre 
He's the president, I'm not certain he's still producing amps tho


keithl/B]*


----------



## Robert1950

SQUAREHEAD said:


> *http://www.wizardamplification.com/overview.htm
> Rick St Pierre
> He's the president, I'm not certain he's still producing amps tho
> 
> 
> keithl/B]*


*


I can't get into his website after entering. Pics of his stuff just keep changing with no entry point.*


----------



## µ¿ z3®ø™

Scottone said:


> I exchanged a couple of emails with Kevin O'connor the other day and it sounds like he's jumping back into the manufacturing fray soon.


that would be very cool.
i'm not much interested in modding a vintage amp to do the power scaling thing.
could U expand on what his amps are like to use and how u think they sound?


----------



## M_A_T_T

Daz-o-matic said:


> I hope I'm not pushing the rule of 'blatant advertising' . In the spirit of the thread, I thought I'd throw my name into the fray.
> 
> http://www.avalancheamps.com
> 
> I get most of my parts from the Weber folks, then I upgrade and tweak to my taste (and/or the taste of the client). In fact, I found the link to this forum over on the Weber bulletin boards.
> 
> I don't anticipate making much (or any) profit - I just really enjoy building and playing great amps; selling them helps support my amp-geek habit. Customer satisfaction is more important to me than bottom line (i.e. the Ted Weber business philosophy).
> 
> This isn't my only line of work - my day job is as an avalanche tech at Panorama ski resort, and that allows me to pay the bills and spend the rest of my time building amps.
> 
> Cheers,
> Darren Burt - Avalanche Amplification
> Invermere BC


I'm seriously thinking about one of those verbolo units you make, in aged tweed, that thing looks sweet. evilGuitar: 

Where exactly is Athalmer, btw?


----------



## wordsonyou

Jaggery said:


> Kingsley.
> 
> http://www.kingsleyamplifiers.com/


+1, these are some of my fave amps period


----------



## Daz-o-matic

> Where exactly is Athalmer, btw?


On the wrong side of the tracks.:tongue: 

Athalmer's part of Invermere - if you know the town, we're down by the lake on the other side of the train tracks (behind the DQ and the gas stations).

If you don't know the town, it's right between the Rocky and the Purcell mountains in the southeast corner of BC - between Cranbrook and Golden. Nice spot full of Calgarian's holiday homes.

BTW, replied to your email!

-Darren


----------



## Milkman

Lester B. Flat said:


> I had an amp back in the late '70's called a VT Phaser Twin. Solid state combo, two Celestion 12" speakers, front loaded with a sealed back. Made somewhere in Ontario I think by a company called Vibration Technology.



I had the exact same amp. It was made in Uxbridge Ontario.


It was a very loud little amp with a built in phase shifter.


----------



## Newton

http://www.chucktronic.ca/ From Quebec and Greenwood amps from Montreal no website. Theese guys have their own circuit design.


----------



## evenon

JamesPeters said:


> Richtone Amps
> 
> In Beaconsfield, near Montreal, QC. A friend of mine in Portland just told me about them. Small world, this Intarweb...


The guys from Priestess use Richtone amps. I am guessing 100 watters from how much my ears were ringing both times I saw them.

BTW... How is it going James ? How is Winterpeg ? 

Jeff


----------



## JamesPeters

evenon said:


> The guys from Priestess use Richtone amps. I am guessing 100 watters from how much my ears were ringing both times I saw them.
> 
> BTW... How is it going James ? How is Winterpeg ?
> 
> Jeff


Tis not bad, thanks. :smile: It's nice to be around my friends and family who I'd "left" when I moved to Calgary, although I do miss my friends in Calgary now though. And in a bout of irony, it snowed a lot more there than it did after I got here. :smile: I'm sure that bit of backwardness won't prevail though...I'm preparing for much worse weather to arrive soon.


----------



## lenbone

*Canadian amps*

Any one ever hear of Briscoe Amps ??This is a head, ss made in Vancouver B.C. with the speakers built into the head,the speakers are Marsland, and the transformer was built by Leslie.I've never heard of them !--Lenbone.


----------



## amphead

www.mackamps.com

That's me.


----------



## Thinline

*Ax84*

Anyone ever tried building an AX84 amps??

I've built a Hi-Octane, sounds awesome. Its amazing how loud 5 watts can be.
I've thought about building amps for some extra income, it'd be hard to part with them if they all sounded this good though.


----------



## obstructionist

*Obit for Winnipeg amp builder Garnet Gillies*

In today's Globe and Mail, see http://www.theglobeandmail.com/servlet/story/LAC.20070123.OBGILLIES23/TPStory/Obituaries


----------



## Michelle

Here's one, never heard the amps but I like the site, lots of good tech articles though he is 'opinionated' just like everyone else.  Check it out, good reading.

http://tone-lizard.com/

Mich


----------



## NB_Terry

prehistoricpain said:


> i'll vouch for glens work, its amazing, im from welland and i've heard a few of his amps. really a nice guy to deal with too!


Yep, Glen is great. He's got a few new amps coming out, stay tuned.


----------



## CocoTone

Milkman said:


> I had the exact same amp. It was made in Uxbridge Ontario.
> 
> 
> It was a very loud little amp with a built in phase shifter.



I had a head version of that amp. Surprsingly good sounding amps for the day, and for SS. Got stole on me tho...


CT.


----------



## pickslide

drift_boat said:


> There is also Clara Amps in Calgary. Keith McNeil builds Marshall and Fender Tweed designs from scratch with high quality components.
> 
> The band Chixdiggit used his Marshall clones for their Euro/Asian tour and the feedback he got was that they loved them.
> 
> I have heard his tweed deluxe (and compared it to Victorias) and as a result he's building a tweed clone for me.



Anybody ever played a Clara? Sound clips?


----------



## Adicted to Tubes

There are sound clips on my website.

www.claramps.com 

[email protected]


----------



## pickslide

I know, I just checked out your site and liked what I read, but was wondering if there were anymore clips out there. I just emailed you as well.


----------



## thegame

Another vote for Wizard amps. I've owned several over the years but just have 1 right now. They're truely amazing.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man

http://www.traynoramps.com/
http://www.yorkville.com/

I just got a YBA200 a couple months ago and I like it!


----------



## bigredstrat

*Supreme*

Anyone heard of Supreme? I got a head and PA speakers at a yard sale last weekend for $20.00. It says made in canada, all tube and my strat sounds beautifully dirty through it. I can't find anything about it. Best 20 bucks I ever spent.


----------



## Gear Pig

Someone had given me a Berelson head and cabinet a few years back, held on to cabinet, gave a friend the head so he had a chassis for one he was building. Has anyone ever heard of them??? The head had 'Made In Quebec' on the back. From the info he gave me it is early-mid '50s but I haven't been able to find any info.


----------



## zdogma

I can't say enough about Simon Jarratt's Kingsley amps. He has built and refined this amp to my specs and I love it:










It is a Deluxe model, a modified version of the deluxe 1. It has a Celestion blue speaker. It can use 1 6V6, two 6V6 (parallel single ended, like a double Champ) or it can use two El34, KT66 or 6L6 (or you can mix and match) for 15 watts (max for the blue, the design can produce 20 watts or more). It can produce more cool/unique tones than any amp I have heard, is very quiet and its built like a tank. Great amp from a great builder.


----------



## davetcan

Well I guess we should add Martin Newall. gtrchris and Mario have both had ones for sale the past couple of weeks. Hopefully he's good as I'm getting the 18 watter from Mario. He's from T.O. and I see his stuff at Capsule Music occasionally.


----------



## Zeegler

Check out Glen's site 
http://www.morrisamps.com/

He has some new models available, and the prices are VERY reasonable.


----------



## Budda

morris amps, i keep forgetting the name! i'm also going ot have to look into wizard and kingsley

many thanks for the links guys


----------



## torndownunit

This is a guy I just finished building a site for, and who is currently building me an amp. He build some incredible stuff. He currently sells them out of Woodshed Music in Guelph.

http://www.gcamplifiers.com/


----------



## butterknucket

Wizard amps


----------



## nitehawk55

A fellow in London ON is building some interesting amps and has power scaling available . He has done repair work for me and is excellent . Builds both guitar and bass amps as well as does modifications of pretty much whatever you want done on any amp you currently own . 

Dante is his name and he's only in his mid 20's but way beyond that in knowledge .

www.islandamps.com

Check him out and give him an email if you have any questions , he loves to talk amps


----------



## 1PUTTS

torndownunit said:


> This is a guy I just finished building a site for, and who is currently building me an amp. He build some incredible stuff. He currently sells them out of Woodshed Music in Guelph.
> 
> http://www.gcamplifiers.com/


I met that Grant dude at a gig this past summer. He's a friend of our Keyboard player. Seemed like a real cool guy and knew his stuff. Well, from what I could tell anyway. I'm just the drummer who is learning to play guitar. But he and our 2 guitarists had a lot to talk about - sounded like interesting stuff and both our guitar guys were very impressed.


----------



## coco

Robert1950 said:


> Here you go:
> Trinity Amps http://www.cohrs.ca/staged/Products_Main.htm


The new web address is [b]www.trinityamps.com[/b]. Lots of info & clips too. 

Check out the clippage secion of the forum: http://www.trinityamps.com/phpbb/viewforum.php?f=10


----------



## Guest

Don't know much about this builder. From Edmonton I think. He builds an interesting tubed pedal also.
http://glasstoneamps.com/


----------



## WannabeGood

Does anybody know anything about Brentwood amps? Maybe 60's vintage? Made in Canada but can't find any info on the net. Info or links would be helpful.

Regards,


----------



## Curtis.Fagan

Morris amps...isn't that what Dallas Green from Alexisonfire uses?? And James Peters still makes some amazing gear.

Glasstone apparently has some good stuff going. Band from Edmonton called Of Angels is endorsing his stuff. 

There is also an honorable mention for SwampDonkey out of Cochrane Alberta. I'm trying one on Saturday, and I'll be sure to post somthing about it.

http://www.swampdonkeyamps.com

Love,
Curtis


----------



## Scottone

Curtis.Fagan said:


> There is also an honorable mention for SwampDonkey out of Cochrane Alberta. I'm trying one on Saturday, and I'll be sure to post somthing about it.
> 
> http://www.swampdonkeyamps.com
> 
> Love,
> Curtis



Certainly scores high points for cosmetics. Looking forward to a tone report.


----------



## peacock159

:rockon:You guys must check out Traynor. Such a beautiful clear sound, with both distortion, and clean. Best tone I've heard.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4DND1NBxIlA


----------



## Curtis.Fagan

Okay! Finally, Swamp Donkey!

Chris has created one really impressive sounding amplifier. It's as unique sounding as it looks. With the clasic Black Face styled tone stack, and some interesting and fresh ideas, this amp is a real treat. 50watts, Class A, running two 6L6's in the power section and three 12AX7's in the preamp.

Warning though! Gainiacs, stear clear! This amp is a classic sounding amplifier. This piece of equipment would sound amazing in a country band, or even a classic rock band. Definately suits the Fender tele sound, it is equally versatile with the humbuckers in my Hamer. Please read on for greater details.

Low down! This amp is a bouncy, soulful upgrade on the classic Fender sound, with a nice dash of Marshall Plexi and Vox and Hiwatt cleans. It is a gorgeous piece of equipment with a slick purple checkered tolex, double stitched leather handles, a laser cut Aluminum logo plate and industrial looking burgundy grill behind. You can see the tubes glowing away, not to mention the toddler head sized transformers! All of the electronics are point to point in a slick aluminum chassis. The wiring is bundled and grouped very neatly, and brought to mind the kind of attention to detail you see with another famous/infamous Canadian amp darlings work, James Peters.

I found the head to be a bit large for my liking, and I love long heads. This thing is massive, but it's a suitable housing for the character and substance being powered within.

The Features! Your average Bass, Mid and Treble, with a foot switchable Boost, Gain, Volume, Edge(think presence or damping) and a Master Volume.
My favourite feature was definately the variable "voicing" dial. Sort of like the Spongy/Vintage/Modern switches cluttering up every channel on the Mesa Road King, this simple, universal dial allows for Crisp, Bright, Natural, Warm, and Fat. All of which give greater voice to certain frequencies.

Through the matching 212 loaded with Tone Tubbies, I found the cleans with this amp to be a sparkly, chimey, not overly compressed call back to the classics. On my passive neck bucker, a JB, it was creamy, smooth singing! Minus the Bear styled tapping and some jazz/math noddling was reproduced faithfully with a real suprising note seperation not usually seen with this kind of amp. I found even nerdy sweep picking on the clean channel was sustain rich and clear like a bell, and odd combination I welcomed whole heartedly. When it comes time to record cleans in the studio, Chris will be getting a phone call from me right away!

Now, with my Boss EQ and the EMG I have in my bridge, I was able to boost some interesting rock tones, bordering on classic metal sounds. Think an AD140 with a bouncy bottom end, but not loose and flubby. Sexy, curvy girl kind of bottom end, you know?? It was really cool. I was on a quest to irk out some shredder tones, but the compression was just not there. But when I backed off the EQ and hit the boost, I found myself in BB King/Steve Vai territory, wailing away on bends and pentatonic noodlings with abandon.

I switched over to my neck, and immediately found a big, rich sound, and jammed out some tappy, slinky sounding licks, and found the amp quite generous and responsive. The note seperation became a little fuzzy for my style, but it was perfect for funky sounds and jazzy leads.

Now, being a bit of a gain lover, and definately a fan of the shred, I found this amp to lack the overall gain'guts I need for the kind of music I play. But, I also found that when I switched to Chris' Telecaster, punched in a Crybaby, and wanked away, it was just a huge amount of fun. Very responsive and highly suited to the single coil Tele pickups!

I am a fan of all styles of music, and can play many different flavours, so I personally found this amplifier to be perfect for my second love after prog and thrash: Country and western. This is not to say it is limited by any means!

The sounds the Eagles have going for them, Jimi Hendrix, Pete Townsend, The Edge, any bouncy sounding modern country artist of the last 20 years or jazz player, this is the right kind of amplifier for you.

Chris has updated some classic, steady sounds, given it a really sweet spin, and made it his own. He is thorough, open and all around one of the nicest guys I have ever had the pleasure to meet. His home, tucked away in the beautiful back country foot hills of Alberta near Cochrane is warm and inviting as the sounds his amp makes.

All around an extremely cool amp. http://www.swampdonkeyamps.com If you get a chance or are local to Chris, try and get a chance to play his amps. They are really sweet! If you can't drive and are limited to the confines of public transit, stop by the Blind Beggar Pub on MacLeod in Calgary every Thursday. Chris and the SwampDonkey will be in attendance, and trust me, you will not be dissappointed!

Love,
Curtis


----------



## ssdeluxe

nice review : these amps look very cool ! anybody in gta heard/has one yet ?

always interested in cool new builders.........canada's seems to be quite the hotspot for this activity ! (in terms of quality product)

nice !:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## david henman

...wild bill, a member of this esteemed forum, is currently building an amp for me.

we'll try and keep all of you posted on the progress, perhaps with pics, if bill agrees.

-dh


----------



## Wild Bill

david henman said:


> ...wild bill, a member of this esteemed forum, is currently building an amp for me.
> 
> we'll try and keep all of you posted on the progress, perhaps with pics, if bill agrees.
> 
> -dh


No prob! I intended to post pix here myself.

Incidently, as far as the Swamp Donkey goes, while it may indeed be a great sounding amplifier the claim of 50 watts Class A from a pair of 6L6's is totally bogus, on a par with the 200 mpg carburetor.

It just ain't possible! Not unless you want to change the 6L6's after every gig! Class A means you have to run the tube at a lower power level than the usual Class AB1 you'd find in a Super Reverb or whatever else has a pair of 6L6's.

What is likely true is that the tubes are cathode biased. There is a popular misconception out there that cathode bias means Class A. Crap! Tubes don't care what kind of bias method you use. It's the bias voltage however you make it that determines what class the tube runs. Since most Class A circuits use cathode bias because it's easier some folks a bit challenged about their tube theory assume that all cathode bias is Class A. 

Also, since Class A has such a reputation for a great tone guys who write ad copy instead of soldering will toot any cathode biased amp as Class A.

I hate to be nitpicking here but as a tech these claims seem a bit misleading. I'm never sure if they come from ignorance or sneakiness.

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Adicted to Tubes

I agree with Bill.No way a class A amp with a pair of 6l6's is going to put out anywhere near 50 watts.More like 30 watts or less.Class A is a very misused term these days.It would take 4-6L6's to put out 40 watts in true class A.
If the amp sounds good and looks good there is no need to say it's something it isn't.
by the way,it states on his website it is class a/b anyway,so it's a moot point.Sure would like to see inside!


www.claramps.com


----------



## Geek

18.5W to 24W under ideal conditions:
http://tdsl.duncanamps.com/show.php?des=6L6GC

Unlike class AB, class A is more or less two SE tubes in parallel, so power just doubles. In AB, it squares minus the losses.

Depends on how hard you push them and how they're being rated. It could be rated full-grunge-crunch (which is AB for the last 1/2 of the power rating). But it'll do maybe 20W crystal clear.

I have a design on the bench that idles the tubes pure class-A, but she'll do 5W clean and to 11 in varying degrees of AB.

Cheers!


----------



## Adicted to Tubes

You are mistaken if you think class A is limited to single ended.It is achievable rather easily in push-pull designs.
Allessandro makes a 20 watt amp with 4 EL34's,push-pull.There are many other examples.Much of the wattage in a class A amp is wasted as heat.Single ended amps are not necessarily class A either.This is a much argued point and is best left to those who are not interested in tone,but more interested in winning an arguement.I for one build amps to sound good and don't worry too much if it's class A,AB or whatever.

www.claramps.com


----------



## Geek

Hi,



Adicted to Tubes said:


> You are mistaken if you think class A is limited to single ended.[/url]


That's not what I said.... unless you were talking to someone else?

Cheers!


----------



## Scottone

Here is what the SwampDonkey site says...

"The M50 puts out between 50 to 60 watts (using 6L6GC / EL34 output tubes... using 6V6 tubes you get 22-25 watts) in push-pull Class "AB" (fixed bias). The "M" series preamp is a single channel Cascading Gain Stage design using 2 double triodes. There is no negative feedback loop in this design and as a result the output is huge and responsive. You may use un-matched pairs of output tubes in the M50; individual bias controls and accessible test points make it easy to setup."

The class-A claim is only in Curtis' post. Curtis, you may want to correct your post..

BTW, Wild Bill, looking forward to the pics of the amp that you are putting together.


----------



## Swampdonkeyamps

*Correction / Error !*

Hi All,

I'm Chris Czech, the designer and builder of Swampdonkey Guitar Amps. I'd like to point out that in Curtis' review of the M50, he incorrectly claimed that the M50 was biased Class 'A'. I'm sure it was an honest mistake, and as such, I left the review uncorrected when I first saw it.

I'm sorry to have left the review uncommented until now and apologise for any negative impression this may have led to. Please feel free to check the website out and if questions linger, I'm happy to reply!

While I'm here, I'd like to ask those of you who've experimented with it, what you think of the tone of a push-pull, Class 'A' bias vs. 'AB' ? I've always assumed that the push-pull transition ate or severly reduced the 2nd order harmonic in any push-pull design. That's essentially what makes the Single Ended amp sound so distinct, isn't it? I'd love to hear the straight dope on this.

Lastly, the M50 is only being shown in the Calgary area at present but we have plans to visit other cities throughout Canada as soon as possible and plan to attend events and shows as we are able. Right now all my time is spent building and demonstrating the M50, but hopefully we'll be able to get our products out to everyone who's interested.

All the best!

Chris


----------



## Geek

Hi Swampdonkey, welcome! :smile:

Thank you for the clarification.




> While I'm here, I'd like to ask those of you who've experimented with it, what you think of the tone of a push-pull, Class 'A' bias vs. 'AB' ? I've always assumed that the push-pull transition ate or severly reduced the 2nd order harmonic in any push-pull design. That's essentially what makes the Single Ended amp sound so distinct, isn't it? I'd love to hear the straight dope on this.


Yeah... it's kind of complex. After building some guitar amps and many times more HiFi, the enhancement or supression can depend on a lot of things, including load impedance, tube balance, class of operation, bias point, OPT, etc.

The basic rule of thumb is PP cancels even harmonics. This holds true for a perfectly matched pair of tubes and perfectly balanced output transformer. The electronic world is far from perfect though, giving each amp its characteristic.

Cheers!


----------



## pickslide

Anybody ever hear of these?

www.glasstoneamps.com

Anybody have one? Somebody over at TGP said that this was one of the best amps he heard at NAMM along with the Suhr Badger new 30W head.


----------



## Swampdonkeyamps

*Consider this an open invite....*

We're hosting a Swampdonkey Sound Check at the Dartique Lodge, a local log cabin community hall, on March 1st. See the NEWS page on our website for details. Anyone who will be in the area is welcome to come by.

I'm getting some high quality sound clips made for the website... more on this as it unfolds.

There are a couple of videos on our MySpace page and more coming real soon.

Cheers all,

Chris

www.swampdonkeyamps.com
www.myspace.com/swampdonkeyamps


----------



## Adicted to Tubes

Check out some cool soundclips on my website of the V-Verb and my Overdrive Rocket.
These clips were done by Johhny V and Ralf Buschmeyer.Guess who did the V-Verb clips?sdsre

www.claramps.com 

Maybe we can do an amp shootout one day with Chris.I personally am a fan of ingenuity like swampdonkey.


----------



## 4x12

should mention this dude in here also...

JFL Amplification.


----------



## axestronomer

Adicted to Tubes said:


> Check out some cool soundclips on my website of the V-Verb and my Overdrive Rocket.
> These clips were done by Johhny V and Ralf Buschmeyer.Guess who did the V-Verb clips?sdsre
> 
> www.claramps.com
> 
> Maybe we can do an amp shootout one day with Chris.I personally am a fan of ingenuity like swampdonkey.


The V-Verb sounds just what I'm looking for.

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Swampdonkeyamps

*Swampdonkey M50 sound clips*

I've posted two high quality MP3 clips on our website for those who are interested. Please check 'em out and let me know what you think!

www.swampdonkeyamps.com


----------



## croy78

*Morris amps...*

I know they've been mentioned already, but Glen builds probably the greatest amps i've heard. I do a lot of live production, so i've heard a bunch, most of the top stuff, and Glen's just smoke them. I have a 22 watt custom he built and it will never go anywhere... it's simply amazing.


----------



## butterknucket

Are those Filmosound amps Canadian?

Isn't one of the guys who used to work on the floor at Songbird building amps now?


----------



## Wild Bill

butterknucket said:


> Are those Filmosound amps Canadian?
> 
> Isn't one of the guys who used to work on the floor at Songbird building amps now?


Filmosound was a trade name for little 12 watt amps that fit inside old 16mm movie projectors, to provide the sound.

Because you can scrounge those old projectors real cheap lots of guys have taken the amp out and used it for guitar. 

As you might expect, the term "reworked for guitar" can mean a lot of different things, especially on Ebay! It might mean the guy simply stuck a jack on the input to fit a guitar cable, which works about as well as plugging in to a hifi system.

I've done at least half a dozen projects with these amps. I gut out everything but the sockets and transformers, drill some extra control holes and wire them up like single channel BF Fenders, like a Deluxe Reverb with only one channel and no reverb. They sound kinda good! Not being too powerful you can crank 'em up for good power amp distortion without getting into trouble over the volume, although if you use a 4-12 cab they can be surprisingly loud.

If you can get one cheap enough you've got a chassis, power and output transformer. That's about $150 worth of iron, at Hammond prices.

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## butterknucket

Wild Bill said:


> Filmosound was a trade name for little 12 watt amps that fit inside old 16mm movie projectors, to provide the sound.
> 
> Because you can scrounge those old projectors real cheap lots of guys have taken the amp out and used it for guitar.
> 
> As you might expect, the term "reworked for guitar" can mean a lot of different things, especially on Ebay! It might mean the guy simply stuck a jack on the input to fit a guitar cable, which works about as well as plugging in to a hifi system.
> 
> I've done at least half a dozen projects with these amps. I gut out everything but the sockets and transformers, drill some extra control holes and wire them up like single channel BF Fenders, like a Deluxe Reverb with only one channel and no reverb. They sound kinda good! Not being too powerful you can crank 'em up for good power amp distortion without getting into trouble over the volume, although if you use a 4-12 cab they can be surprisingly loud.
> 
> If you can get one cheap enough you've got a chassis, power and output transformer. That's about $150 worth of iron, at Hammond prices.
> 
> :food-smiley-004:



I've seen a lof of them in shops in Toronto. I've never bothered trying one though so I can't comment if they sounded good or bad.


----------



## Buzz

lenbone said:


> Any one ever hear of Briscoe Amps ??This is a head, ss made in Vancouver B.C. with the speakers built into the head,the speakers are Marsland, and the transformer was built by Leslie.I've never heard of them !--Lenbone.



Ya, I have one of those too! Nice little unit. Louder than you think. I took out one of the speakers and use it in my Silvertone amp in case amp. I saw an old Briscoe organ in Vancouver when I was down there.

My Canadian favorite is an amp made by Lifco. Its an old vintage amp that uses 2... el84's and 4.. 6av6s', plus 5y3 rectifier.


----------



## Buzz

Heres a pic of my Canadian amps.







[/URL][/IMG]

From top left, Symphonic, Traynor Ygm-4, Garnet Sound Console, Thorcraft Cobra, Regal(Lifco), Briscoe, Arc


----------



## Swampdonkeyamps

*See, Hear and Play the Swampdonkey M50 on June 15 in Calgary*

Hello!

We are hosting a Swampdonkey Sound Check on Sunday, June 15 at the Mt. Pleasant Community Hall in Calgary, Alberta.

This is a perfect opportunity for you to play a Swampdonkey M50 or just drop by to see & hear a fantastic hand-made boutique amp. We will have a number of M50 heads on hand and two 2x12 cabinets. One is loaded with a pair of Jensen C12Q drivers and the other with Tone Tubby ceramic drivers.

The public are welcome from NOON until 5:00 PM. Please bring your guitar(s), stompbox effects and any speaker cabinets you'd care to hear the M50 through. Light refreshments will be served.

For those of you who would like a private session, we are taking reservations for 1/2 hour sessions between 5:00 PM and 7:00 PM. These times will fill up fast, so if you're thinking about it, just do it! Reply to this e-mail with your contact info and preferred time, or pick up the phone and call us at (403) 932-4153 or try my cell phone at (403) 540-4311.

Admission is FREE ! The hall is located 1 block West of the McDonald's on 4th Street and 23rd Avenue N.W. (602 - 22 Ave. N.W.)

FYI: We will not be bringing the M50 Deluxe to this event. Check the website out for details on this one-of-a-kind amplifier. If you'd like a private session with this amp, please contact us.

Hope to meet you at the Sound Check!

P.S. >> Feel free to forward this to anyone you feel may be interested.

Chris Czech
Designer / Builder of Swampdonkey Guitar Amplifiers (www.swampdonkeyamps.com)

Moose Meadow Enterprises Ltd. www.moose-meadow.com
e-mail: [email protected]

Mailing Address:
R.R. # 1, Site 16, Box 2
Cochrane, Alberta
Canada T4C 1A1

cell: 403-540-4311 / office: 403-932-4153 / fax: 403-851-0521


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong

Not sure if this was mentioned yet of not.

In Calgary there is what was Duotone Amps... now Rogers Amps.

Anyone else hear of them.


----------



## Adicted to Tubes

He is no longer around.He had a bad breakup and I think he moved back east somewhere.He used to do great cabinets.


www.claramps.com


----------



## Swampdonkeyamps

*Hey Toronto.... The Swampdonkey is coming....*

Yup, Swampdonkey is coming to Toronto !

We are hosting a Swampdonkey Sound Check on Tuesday, July 15 at Pro Rehearsal Studios at 154 Islington Ave. in Toronto. ( www.prbcanada.com )

This is a perfect opportunity for you to play a Swampdonkey M50 or just drop by to see & hear a fantastic hand-made boutique amp. We're flying in to Toronto with a single M50 head and the fine folks at Pro Rehearsal and Backline will be providing a 4x12 cab for us to play through.

Guitar Players are welcome from NOON until 6:00 PM. Please bring your guitar(s), stompbox effects and any speaker cabinets you'd care to hear the M50 through.

This is your chance, so mark it on your calendar and don't miss out !

Hope to meet you at the Sound Check!

Chris
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Chris Czech
Designer / Builder of Swampdonkey Guitar Amplifiers (www.swampdonkeyamps.com)

Moose Meadow Enterprises Ltd. www.moose-meadow.com
e-mail: [email protected]

Mailing Address:
R.R. # 1, Site 16, Box 2
Cochrane, Alberta
Canada T4C 1A1

cell: 403-540-4311 / office: 403-932-4153 / fax: 403-851-0521


----------



## mrmuzikhead

Here in Southwestern Ontario are a couple fine builders. Rick Steeves of HomeWrecker Amps in Sarnia and the very distinct looking and sounding Ark Amps of Windsor.

http://video.aol.com/video-detail/rick-steeves-and-the-homewrecker-amp/2715270335

http://www.arkamps.com/


----------



## coco

Newall Amps/ AKA TotalTone in Markham makes a rockin' JTM and just about any vintage Marshall or Fender you want. You may find more about TotalTone here: http://www.wayneeagles.com/totaltone.html

stephen - http://www.trinityamps.com


----------



## Vintage_Groove

Is it possible to divide the Canadian amp builders between those that build only guitar amps to those that can also build bass guitar amps/cabinets? Or for keyboards?


----------



## ark amps

Vintage_Groove said:


> Is it possible to divide the Canadian amp builders between those that build only guitar amps to those that can also build bass guitar amps/cabinets? Or for keyboards?


Just recently thought about getting into Bass amps too

Bill


----------



## coco

*Canadian 18 Wat Speaker Shoot-Out*

Here is an opportunity you don't get very often. Independent clips of an 18 watt with 9 different Speaker Cabs for comparison and selection purposes. If you are looking for a speaker for your 18 watt, this is a tool you'll want to check out. You can check out the 18 watt amp too!

Three 18 watt amps were recorded professionally in a *recording studio* to get the details and check it out.



18 Watt EL84 Clean
18 Watt EL84 Dirty 
18 Watt 6V6 Dirty

The speaker cabinets tested were:

Tone Tubby Alnico 
Tone Tubby Ceramic 
Orange V30 
Mesa V30 
Marshall Greenbacks 
Marshall G12T-75 
Marshall G10 
Hiwatt Fanes 
Fender Oxford 
Classic Lead 80

Go to *18 Watt Speaker Shoot-Out* to get the details and check it out.

[also JTM45 & TC-15 clip in case anyone's interested].

Enjoy & have fun. 

PS. If you sign up you can vote for your favorite cab! Even more fun!!


----------



## overdriver

John Templeton, has made amps , I do not know if he still does. He is one of the fellows that did tube reviews for the tubestore. I have seen one of his 5E3 tweed deluxe and it was perfect 1100$ . he called his amps AVA, stood for affordable vintage amps. Do not know if he got the AVA thing off the ground or not shame if not.He is in Ancaster Ontario I belive.


----------



## djdeacon

I can't believe that through this whole thread, nobody mentioned GBX! When I was in high school, I used to have a poster of Lighthouse in my bedroom, showcasing all their GBX gear. They were manufactured by Ahed Corporation, and designed by another of those semi-legendary Canadian amp geeks, Guy Beresford. 

They were solid-state, separate pre-amp with powered cabinet, kinda like an Acoustic 360. The standard cabinet for bass or guitar was 4x10 with an 80-watt amp in the back, but there was also a 4x12 one that was for guitar only. Because you could get the little preamp to drive up to six cabinets at a time (480 watts!!) a lot of heavy bassists liked them - it seems to me the guy in Steel River ("Mexican Lady") used just such a setup. Ahed also used chrome dustcaps on the speakers, most likely to fake you into thinking you were getting JBL's. They were HUGELY popular here in Southern Ontario, largely 'cos they weren't Traynor - by the mid 70's Yorkville had pretty much saturated the market here. 

I believe that GBX actually morphed into VT, who are mentioned elsewhere in this thread.


----------



## Sparrow

Don't know if it has been mentioned, but Kingsley amps in BC are beyond awesome.


----------



## FooHead

Anyone ever heard of Prestige out of Vancouver?

http://www.prestigeguitars.com/prestigeamps.html


----------



## Geek

FooHead said:


> Anyone ever heard of Prestige out of Vancouver?
> 
> http://www.prestigeguitars.com/prestigeamps.html


For those prices, they are having their name slapped on overseas made amps and aren't likely builders themselves.

Cheers!


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong

I agree... it might as well be Marmalade Amps... there is so much of this stuff going on these days that it boggles the mind.


----------



## Geek

KHINGPYNN said:


> ... it might as well be Marmalade Amps...


That's so cool, I think I'll register that :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## FortinAmps

*Another Canadian Tube Amp Manufacturer*

Hello Everyone,
Just wanted to chime in for another Tube Amp Manufacturer in Canada. 
I'm in Whitby, Ontario just east of Toronto. www.fortinamps.com
Cheers,
Mike:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Steadfastly

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Well we might have to let you get away with it this time. You didn't blatently start your own thread.
> 
> PS) Sign up for the Calgary Amp fest notification in the Events section. If you are free when the event actually happens try and come into town and have a bunch of gear heads try your stuff.
> 
> 
> Jeff


I think we should only let him get away with it if he sends us all free lift tickets to Panorama Ski Resort.:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Swampdonkeyamps

*We should do a Canadian Amp Show .... really.*

All the fantastic amps being built right here in Canada, we should do an ampshow like Loni does in NYC and LA.

If it were up to me, it would be held in Winnipeg in the middle of touring season.... or is that mosquito season?

Anybody got a line on an empty building in Winnipeg we can make some noise in?

Chris Czech
Designer / Builder Swampdonkey Guitar Amplifiers


----------



## keto

Talk to James Peters or Kevin (my brother) or Brent at Steamco, they might be able to help out.


----------



## Geek

Heya Swampdonkey,

It's a great idea!

Wasn't someone going to organize one for Calgary?

Cheers!


----------



## Adicted to Tubes

John Heals mentioned an amp shootout in December but it's here and no word yet.Probably cancelled because of the cold weather.
It's get under way soon.
The last one put on by John was cool.Lots of very nice amps.

www.claraamps.com


----------



## Geek

Yes, if we do one, NOT in the winter please :wink:


----------



## joe.h

i think it would be great if we could get a list going of all the Canadian
amp builders.let them list themselves on this site and lets see if we can help them why buy any were else if are guys can build amps as good :food-smiley-004:


----------



## dustyoldamp

ton of stuff here, a good bit of which i don't think was mentioned so far in the thread?

http://www.fenderbronco.com/id14.html


----------



## WCGill

*My Site*

Hi guys, just got the website up and running last night, hope you enjoy it.
Bill

http://www.electroglideamps.com/


----------



## lbrown1

FortinAmps said:


> Hello Everyone,
> Just wanted to chime in for another Tube Amp Manufacturer in Canada.
> I'm in Whitby, Ontario just east of Toronto. www.fortinamps.com
> Cheers,
> Mike:smilie_flagge17:


hmmm - just up the street from me.....I should go check them out


----------



## Guest

Went through the list quickly but, here's my favorite : 

kingsleyamplifiers.com


----------



## knottycm

I had a VT in the early 80s. Im not sure of the model, but was grey. It was a 140 watt head with 4X12 cab. They were built in Burnaby.


Craig


----------



## filmosound

*Morris Amps!*



croy78 said:


> I know they've been mentioned already, but Glen builds probably the greatest amps i've heard. I do a lot of live production, so i've heard a bunch, most of the top stuff, and Glen's just smoke them. I have a 22 watt custom he built and it will never go anywhere... it's simply amazing.


just another thumbs up to Glen Morris.... www.morrisamps.com 

His recent amps are amazing, and regardless of your style he has something for you. There is so much knowledge, care, and thought put into every amp he makes. He lives and breathes guitar amps 24 hours a day, and doesn't trust anything he's read or heard about until he tests it himself.


----------



## Joebob

http://www.kingsleyamplifiers.com/


----------



## sfx70

I love this thread! It just tell you that we can get by rocking 100% Canadian


----------



## sfx70

Hey Mike
I would love to check out the MEATHEAD - anybody u know who owns one in BC?



whitegreyblack said:


> Oh my goodness, no one's bothered to mention one of the best known Canadian makes from the 70's???
> 
> Garnet; out of Winnipeg. The flippin Guess Who used his stuff!
> 
> www.garnetamps.com
> 
> I just wish I could get my Deputy Head & cab in to Gar himself to give it a once-over and perhaps sign the back for me.





FortinAmps said:


> Hello Everyone,
> Just wanted to chime in for another Tube Amp Manufacturer in Canada.
> I'm in Whitby, Ontario just east of Toronto. www.fortinamps.com
> Cheers,
> Mike:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## xCOREx

*Morris amps*

As far as canadian amps go I'd have to say morris.

I've been looking into buying one but he hasn't answered my emails yet.
anyone know how long his usual response time is?


----------



## flatfive

http://www.fatoneamps.com


----------



## terry9317

*ampsrwild.com*

Heres one

ampsrwild.com


----------



## shane

http://www.loewenamplifiers.com/

Great amps, very fairly priced.


----------



## meandshadow

*What I remember of Berelson Amplifiers*



Gear Pig said:


> Someone had given me a Berelson head and cabinet a few years back, held on to cabinet, gave a friend the head so he had a chassis for one he was building. Has anyone ever heard of them??? The head had 'Made In Quebec' on the back. From the info he gave me it is early-mid '50s but I haven't been able to find any info.


I was born and raised in Quebec City where these were made. from what I remember of the look it was somewhat like the Orange amplifier minus the funky decals, square tube loaded heads in a nice dark green and cream tolex gesign. But even more interesting was their cabinet design which often had angled fronts like with the T.E. guitar line... They produced a whole range of equipment, Bass & Guitar amps and cabs but also PA heads and cabinets and they had a showroom/store right in an old part of town (Saint Malo parish) where one could just walk in and buy their stuff.
These were very well made great sounding amplifiers although they never took off in the shadow of the Fender, Traynor and Marshall that were kicking around town...
I first heard them in the mid Seventies when I was playing in a local band where the lead guitarist not only used them but was swearing buy them and he was right he had more tone then the other guys around with their Fenders that's for sure.
I wish I had bought one then and have it today... :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## meandshadow

*I found pics of a 1964 Berelson 50w bass amp & 2x12" cab*

Here' are some pics of a 1964 Berelson Bass Amp with 2x12" cabinet


----------



## ender600

*mercury magnetics*

Sorry no posting of sale items here, please read the rules.ship


----------



## amp boy

yaaaayoooooooooo !!!!
www.teixeiraamps.com
:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Gear Pig

Thanks for the info meandshadow, that is the most I've been able to find at all. The photo is similar, however my cabinet is a 2x12 with a port on the back. My friend managed to get the head up, he found time to pull it apart and find the broken connection on the power cable. He has had it up at one of our local studios for a while and everyone who plugs into it is blown away! We have yet to 'marry' it to the cabinet to hear how it trully sounded in its' day, however I've heard both seperately and can only imagine it sounds awesome!! The info I was interested moreso in was the drivers in the cab, the dust covers were removed off the back of the drivers so the only markings were literally in the cast!! After extensively looking at pictures I've concluded it is loaded with Goodmans, and they still sound crystal clear!! The head is a bit of a mystery construction wise however. Based on the design and build it would almost seem that the builders were doing this in their spare time and were first and foremost into television repair. Regardless it is trully an interesting find for sure. I've been toying with the idea of selling the cabinet however as it really doesn't get the use or attention it deserves, however if it does come down to that you can be sure I will 'screen' potential buyers as this trully should be used and appreciated, not abused!!
Thanks again for the info. 
Cheers,
Steve


----------



## go77

Clara amps in Calgary [Keith]. Build me the best Deluxe Reverb I`ve heard. Thanks Keith.
Stephenson amps near Nanimo. World class.


----------



## Coonetta

Saxon Cabs: Handmade guitar cabs & Eminence Speakers

He makes only guitar cabs. His prices are unbeatable.


----------



## taken

FortinAmps said:


> Hello Everyone,
> Just wanted to chime in for another Tube Amp Manufacturer in Canada.
> I'm in Whitby, Ontario just east of Toronto. Fortin Amps
> Cheers,
> Mike:smilie_flagge17:


I'm surprised the thread went this long without a mention of Fortin Amps. Great looking stuff Mike!


----------



## Thornton Davis

Tagus amplifers. I seem to recall that they were another off shoot of the Ahed organization. These were solid state guitar and bass amps that had bright blue tolex on them with black grill cloth. If you saw one, you would remember it, because they were kind of ugly. They were around between 1972-75 based in Pickering, Ontario if I recall correctly.

TD


----------



## Rick31797

Is there anybody in Edmonton that fixes Fender Amps??


----------



## colchar

Not sure if they have been mentioned yet, but Phaez amps are Canadian and sound amazing. Decent pricing too.


----------



## Louis

JFL amplification is an awesome amp buider as well,
he is near Montreal and will build you a Plexi clone or a JTM 45 clone 
with Merren transformers and all the NOS goodies.

He can be reached at jeanflaplante[email protected]


Take care you all !! Louis


----------



## Soundpurist

Plexiplus amps. Handwired, a plexi on steroids. Result of many and many experimentations. People in montreal can come and try it at boutique tone in montreal. Very nice smooth and friendly pedal amplifier from 70's sounds to modern tight and heavy crushing gain. 2 cascading volumes, a master volume, a bass boost in the back, with a mid boost that brings the amp to another level etc... The amp builder is based in montreal area, his name is Steve Segal. More news to come.

Contacts on : http://www.studio1680.com/


Here's an old clip, there's been an update. More info on request.



http://stevesegal.hypermart.net/PlexiPlus/plexi.plus.serial01.mp3



I tried it and believe me this amp can be way heavier than this clip.


----------



## mrmatt1972

Soundpurist said:


> Plexiplus amps. Handwired, a plexi on steroids. Result of many and many experimentations. People in montreal can come and try it at boutique tone in montreal. Very nice smooth and friendly pedal amplifier from 70's sounds to modern tight and heavy crushing gain. 2 cascading volumes, a master volume, a bass boost in the back, with a mid boost that brings the amp to another level etc... The amp builder is based in montreal area, his name is Steve Segal. More news to come.
> 
> Contacts on : http://www.studio1680.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's an old clip, there's been an update. More info on request.
> 
> 
> 
> http://stevesegal.hypermart.net/PlexiPlus/plexi.plus.serial01.mp3
> 
> 
> 
> I tried it and believe me this amp can be way heavier than this clip.



Man! I can hear the overtones thru my crappy monitor speakers. Very Nice.


----------



## Tyler Savage

I would love to buy an amp from Steve Segal, just to be able to say that!


----------



## Jared Purdy

Has anyone here ever played one of Edward's amps?


----------



## Pstar

who does hot rod mods to traynor yb3 custom amp heads and to marshall? can high gain mods (diezel gain maybe?) be done to these amps? and turn into 2-3 channels switchers? but still have good tone


----------



## chuck_zc

Hey guys. I have a little 7 watt jobbie built by a company in Quebec in the late 40's. The chassis has Electronic Enterprises MA7 printed on the control plate. Tube rectified. According to the caps, they're dated 1945 and 1946. Thing still works great and still have the origional finger-jointed plywood cab which was origionally wrapped in a paper-backed leatherette . Carried a 6" speaker and a slanted baffle board. Anybody have any info to add??


----------



## metalmathh

I have the amp before GBX ... canadian made by AHED and SEARS, any one have infos or ever tried that amp?

http://quebec.kijiji.ca/c-acheter-e...NE-2-X-15-ORIGINAL-SPEAKER-W0QQAdIdZ317729121


----------



## Rene

Another company not in business anymore is "Rozon" from Sutton, Qc. Denis Rozon is now chief engineer at Radial company in California. I owned a 100 watts combo 3 channels better than any Mesa or Marshall.


----------



## Sundog Kid

knottycm said:


> I had a VT in the early 80s. Im not sure of the model, but was grey. It was a 140 watt head with 4X12 cab. They were built in Burnaby.
> 
> 
> Craig


Like this one?
http://s6.photobucket.com/albums/y249/01golfgl/GUITAR GEAR/?action=view&current=IMG_1537.jpg

Bought it off my girlfriends dad. He said he bought it on clearance, but new, in the late 60's (he's pretty sure)

Regardless of year, it has very nice late 60's Celestion greenbacks in it  . Sounded great with my Mesa F100 head.


----------



## filmosound

Morris Amplification was mentioned earlier in this thread, but it's exciting to take a look at his new WHITE CROW amp. www.morrisamps.com 

lots of demos of the WHITE CROW here...
http://www.youtube.com/user/MorrisAmplification


----------



## loudtubeamps

I'd like to throw my hat into the ring as well.
LOUD TUBE AMPS® Demo - YouTube

loudtubeamps's LOUD TUBE AMPS Owners Manual album

http://s1132.beta.photobucket.com/user/loudtubeamps/library/LOUDTUBEAMPS LTA 4V-12-RFL

cheers, Doug


----------



## Budda

Huntsville? My drummer is from there and I go through the place on a fairly regular basis - I'd love to check out some gear! Do you have a website in the works?

I just ordered a Peters single channel head, full review when I get it!


----------



## loudtubeamps

Howdy Budda.I've sent U a P.M.
Cheers D.


----------



## skydt

Lucius said:


> Don't forget Verlage out of Regina Sask.
> Tales From The Tone Lounge; Made In Canada-Verlage Amplifiers
> 
> I've got a VTR100 from this dude. It was in my dads closet like 20 years ago and I just recovered it last year sometime. It is stupid loud and looks cool too. Cheers Lucius


Lucius where is this amp now?


----------



## SaviArt

Thanks for sharing Peters Amplifications. Saw this once before somewhere but never thought that it's a Canadian company Something new for me here!


----------



## Extra_Ally

I would like to add one to the list

www.revvamps.com

Revv Amplification out of Winnipeg. I got to know the owner quite well over the last couple of months, real great guy. He is building some sweet amps over there, i picked up one of his 7 watt generators and its a great little amp, still plenty loud for 7 watts! I told him about this forum too.


----------



## keto

Extra_Ally said:


> I would like to add one to the list
> 
> www.revvamps.com
> 
> Revv Amplification out of Winnipeg. I got to know the owner quite well over the last couple of months, real great guy. He is building some sweet amps over there, i picked up one of his 7 watt generators and its a great little amp, still plenty loud for 7 watts! I told him about this forum too.


Huh! Loving the clips of the 7-30. I'll have to ask my bro if he knows them (steamco_kev)


----------



## Pstar

wizard amps are monstrous.


----------



## Axe Dragon

RippingRudy said:


> Another builder I know of is Glenn Morris in Welland, Ontario. His amps are used by the Trews among others. He is also a wicked good tech who has fixed a number of my blown up amps. www.morrisamps.com


Are you from Welland? I am...


----------



## corailz

Looked all the thread and i think this one is missing ; http://www.chuteamplifiers.com/


----------



## smorgdonkey

There are a lot of pages here...just in case this hasn't been added prior:









There is a tab there entitled "Made In Canada". A lot of information on that site.

http://www.tone-lizard.com/Table_Of_Contents.htm


----------



## jbealsmusic

I'm not sure if it's allowed according to the rules, but since it's relevant to the topic I figure it might be ok. We don't build amps/cabs, but we sell the parts that Canadian builders use to build them! Wholesale accounts available to dealers, repair shops, and builders.

Next Gen Guitars
http://nextgenguitars.ca/

Tolex, Tweed, Grill Cloth, and Hardware. Transformers, jacks, plates, and more. Plus, instrument and pedal parts.


----------



## Dorian2

- - Updated - - -



Stratocaster said:


> Isn`t Traynor a canadian company also?



Sure is. I'm thinking of picking one up. Not sure which one yet though.


----------



## Rick31797

I had a Beltone amp..my first one.


----------



## Mahondo

There is a high quality cab builder in Trenton by the name of Derrick Bell. He only makes cabs but they are very nice. He usually posts on kijiji but gets rave reviews


----------



## stormbringer

I've received some good feedback on my recent builds, and I'm planning to build more regularly. I'm located in the Vancouver region.

A prototype of my first official model - the V2 Caldera - is awaiting its custom head cab. Another 'one-off' - a custom-built Phaez Jubenile (I occasionally custom-build Phaez amps) is being promoted on my Facebook page. Check it out if you are interested in a hand-wired 10W amp!

Here's a photo of the Jube (also known as the 'Lotto Amp'):









https://soundcloud.com/v2-jmcd/lotto-amp-2-jube-hth


Cheers,
John
V2 Amplification
web: www.facebook.com/V2Amplification
email: [email protected]


----------



## georgemg

I didn't see PWE Amplification mentioned in the list. One of these days I'll get around to buying a half stack and the Event Horizon is on my list of amps to look at (as well as some of the ones from Morris and Wizard).


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong

Extra_Ally said:


> I would like to add one to the list
> 
> www.revvamps.com
> 
> Revv Amplification out of Winnipeg. I got to know the owner quite well over the last couple of months, real great guy. He is building some sweet amps over there, i picked up one of his 7 watt generators and its a great little amp, still plenty loud for 7 watts! I told him about this forum too.


 I recently picked up the ReVv Generator 7-40... after owning over 30 amps this is the best of the best.


----------



## qantor

Near Montreal : http://www.deroyamplification.com/ Tried the Pawn amp with the 2x10 cab. Really good tone.


----------



## royal14

New company based out of NB. Make really nice hand wound pick ups as well.

http://www.sanfordmagnetics.com/lrpro/


----------



## jbealsmusic

royal14 said:


> New company based out of NB. Make really nice hand wound pick ups as well.
> 
> http://www.sanfordmagnetics.com/lrpro/


A very unique style of control design as well. I'm eager to see the other stuff they are working on as well.


----------



## Sanford Magnetics

.


----------



## WCGill

Very nice sounding amp. The EF86 is one of my favourites as well, but you have to be mindful of gain and microphonics. Here it is with a pair of KT77's, master is down somewhat so the amp does saturate.


----------



## stoptail

Not sure if they've been mentioned but we've got Stephensen amps and Kingsley amps out here in BC .
Both absolutely top shelf builders .


----------



## Adcandour

I just had the opportunity of playing a tweaked Hiwatt clone by a builder/hobbyist (I think) by the name of DEAD WOOD SOUND.

Does anyone know how to get in touch with the guy? I don't want to join facebook or something called tumblr. Any information would be appreciated.


----------



## Stratogibson

Ok so we all know about Metropoulos,Rockitt,Germino and Freidman and I am looking for a comparable amp builder in or around Ontario Canda. My dream? Marshall Plexi super Lead clone...any thoughts?


----------



## Adcandour

Stratogibson said:


> Ok so we all know about Metropoulos,Rockitt,Germino and Freidman and I am looking for a comparable amp builder in or around Ontario Canda. My dream? Marshall Plexi super Lead clone...any thoughts?


Wizard


----------



## VHTO

Lou Roppoli http://roppoliamps.com/


----------



## Stratogibson

I should clarify my request....I am not looking to spend 2500-3000 on an amp.


----------



## High/Deaf

Have you seen the price of Metropoulos, Rockitt, Germino, Friedman?

You thought you'd get similar products, made in Canada, for less money?

You might want to look at Phaez and Trinity. Not as close to your wish list, but a lot closer to your price range.


----------



## Stratogibson

High/Deaf said:


> Have you seen the price of Metropoulos, Rockitt, Germino, Friedman?
> 
> You thought you'd get similar products, made in Canada, for less money?
> 
> You might want to look at Phaez and Trinity. Not as close to your wish list, but a lot closer to your price range.


Well yes correct, I guess i should have clarified, I don't expect the same build quality or cost but I suppose the "sound" is what I was referring to.


----------



## Stratogibson

doesn't look like Phaez offers what i was looking for.


----------



## stormbringer

Stratogibson said:


> doesn't look like Phaez offers what i was looking for.


If you haven't done so already, try contacting Randy Fay @ Phaez and tell him what you are looking for. He builds many custom amps...


----------



## Adcandour

Stratogibson said:


> Well yes correct, I guess i should have clarified, I don't expect the same build quality or cost but I suppose the "sound" is what I was referring to.


I would recommend a pedal then. The Dyna Red Distortion would be good. No need for the BJFE version (I've had both).


----------



## Spinedriver

There's a new amp maker here in NB. Sanford Magnetics that started out making pickups have recently designed and started making a 25 watt tube head that sounds pertty decent. It's not really a gain monster but it'll do Marshall-like tones for sure.

http://www.sanfordmagnetics.com/lrpro/

I believe they're currently working on making a 50 watt version, so stay tuned for that.


----------



## King Loudness

Seconded on the Sanford Magnetics tip! I have one of his new designs on the way. Can't let too much out of the bag on it, but all I can say is that it's probably the best EL34 amp I've tried as of late. The LR Pro is a killer amp, as well. DEFINITELY check out any of Nathan's designs that you can; they are worth it. What a cool time to be Canadian.

W.


----------



## jbealsmusic

Another one for the mix, based in Ontario:

Blackbridge Amps


----------



## Local Strangler

I own three builds from Calvin of Mccormick analog. 

a 5e3 clone - one of the most honest sounding amps I have played through

a 22 watt JCM 800 - pretty much a fender deluxe power section with a JCM 800 pre amp - beast of an amp

and a 50 watt JCM 800 2204 clone - It is what it is, and it does what it should.

he has also helped me out with my 65 bassman that needed some love and attention. Not to mention the few pedals I have from him rule.. but the main thing.. the amps. the amps are Very very well made, and he knows what he is doing. Also a very chill person to deal with.

If he was already mentioned, I didnt see it, I did a search and only found a couple threads with his name attached to it. if already mentioned. Lynch me. Its cool. I dont mind a good shankin'


----------



## jbealsmusic

Local Strangler said:


> I own three builds from Calvin of Mccormick analog.
> 
> a 5e3 clone - one of the most honest sounding amps I have played through
> 
> a 22 watt JCM 800 - pretty much a fender deluxe power section with a JCM 800 pre amp - beast of an amp
> 
> and a 50 watt JCM 800 2204 clone - It is what it is, and it does what it should.
> 
> he has also helped me out with my 65 bassman that needed some love and attention. Not to mention the few pedals I have from him rule.. but the main thing.. the amps. the amps are Very very well made, and he knows what he is doing. Also a very chill person to deal with.
> 
> If he was already mentioned, I didnt see it, I did a search and only found a couple threads with his name attached to it. if already mentioned. Lynch me. Its cool. I dont mind a good shankin'


I've gotten to know him a bit since first meeting him last year. He's a very cool guy who wants to (and does) make cool stuff. He also has some larger ideas as well about how to build and improve the community of musicians in the area. Very cool guy! Just needs to promote himself more.


----------



## pickslide

I believe that Phaez can do anything you like...even if its not on their website. 

If you dont have to buy in Canada I would suggest ceriatone.


----------



## Alex

VHTO said:


> Lou Roppoli Roppoli Amplification | The Real Deal


I was talking to Lou Roppoli at a shop earlier today. Knowledgeable and friendly guy. There's a good plug for his amps by Phil X.


----------



## Percy

www.cookamps.com


----------



## Dorian2

Percy said:


> www.cookamps.com


Just checked the link out. Those are some pretty nice amps.


----------



## gibsonguitarguy

.


----------



## davetcan

Percy said:


> www.cookamps.com


Very cool and reasonably priced. Are they Canadian?


----------



## jbealsmusic

davetcan said:


> Very cool and reasonably priced. Are they Canadian?


Yup. Based in BC. Can't tell if their prices are CAD or USD though.


----------



## Percy

Dorian2 said:


> Just checked the link out. Those are some pretty nice amps.



I was going to get one but then found a Garnet Gnome for real cheap at a pawn shop near me.....


----------



## WhiskyJack1977

jbealsmusic said:


> Another one for the mix, based in Ontario:
> 
> Blackbridge Amps


Dang. those are some really sharp looking amps!!! thanks for pointing me in their direction!!!


I had rented the Traynor Ironhorse for a bit earlier this year and i really liked it for what it was. If i ever go looking to add a little amp to my collection that would be the one.


----------



## collector

if you are looking for a tube amp built from the ground up steve at moratto amp shop . the guy is knows his tube amp design through and through , tell him what you want and how you want it to sound , he will build it , his rates are excellent and will not cheap out on a build , his turnaround time is fast as well , if you are looking for the marshall "eddie van halen" /"white snake sound " you need to see r/t mike Audtte out of collingwood , he can take a stock plexi and make it a van halen monster with his r/t mods ...., just plug straight in to your amp , however he does only the mods , very nice guy [lots of youtube vids on his mods]


----------



## collector

adcandour said:


> Wizard


steve at moratto amps he has built 4 amps for me , all nos candy and custom made trannys .


----------



## Adcandour

collector said:


> steve at moratto amps he has built 4 amps for me , all nos candy and custom made trannys .


Steve has made me two. Just sold one last week, but hanging on to the other; it's my main amp.


----------



## collector

he builds killer tube amps , and his attention to deatail is #1 , i had a couple of steves builds modded by r/t mods in collingwood for the evh sound straight plug into the smp no pedals . very happy with them , r/t mod guy was highly impressed with the moratto builds


----------



## Louis

Stratogibson said:


> Well yes correct, I guess i should have clarified, I don't expect the same build quality or cost but I suppose the "sound" is what I was referring to.


----------



## Johnny Spune

Another thumbs up for Wizard amps. Great build quality. Unique huge killer sound.


----------



## Dg87

Stratogibson said:


> Ok so we all know about Metropoulos,Rockitt,Germino and Freidman and I am looking for a comparable amp builder in or around Ontario Canda. My dream? Marshall Plexi super Lead clone...any thoughts?


Morris Perplex’d


----------



## Griff

Has anyone mentioned Bad Apple Amplification yet?

https://www.badappleamps.ca/


----------



## vbbish

I have owned more amps and guitars then I will ever be able to remember. I will say that the REVV Generator 7-40 that i picked up is hands down the most versatile, amazing amp I have ever played through. If you havnt had a chance to check them out they have some very exciting stuff. 

G pedals give you all the agression overdrives from the Generator in pedal form. Also the D20 all tube amp embedded with Two notes cab emulations is simply amazing. Check them out


----------



## Alan Small

steve moratto in Oshawa

morattoampshop.com


----------



## filmosound

Morris Amps (Glen Morris) has a new website and contact info...

www.morrisamps.com

located in the Niagara region.


----------



## bzrkrage

@WCGill The man, the legend....the amps.


----------



## Dom Polito

RippingRudy said:


> Another builder I know of is Glenn Morris in Welland, Ontario. His amps are used by the Trews among others. He is also a wicked good tech who has fixed a number of my blown up amps. www.morrisamps.com


Glenn X2


----------



## Amps & Ehfects

bzrkrage said:


> View attachment 332797
> 
> @WCGill The man, the legend....the amps.


I really like the aesthetic of these amps. Got a retro thing going on or something, dig em.


----------



## AnthonyZ

Hi all! Does anyone know of a Canadian builder preferably in SW Ontario that builds Fender Vibrolux Reverb or Fender Reverb clones? Earlier in this topic, a few people posted about Edward Amps located in Stoney Creek. The builder changed his website name to www.edwardsamps.com (from www.edwardamp.com). Does anyone have any feedback on these amps and how well they reproduce vintage Fender blackface or silver face amps?


----------



## Amps & Ehfects

AnthonyZ said:


> Hi all! Does anyone know of a Canadian builder preferably in SW Ontario that builds Fender Vibrolux Reverb or Fender Reverb clones? Earlier in this topic, a few people posted about Edward Amps located in Stoney Creek. The builder changed his website name to www.edwardsamps.com (from www.edwardamp.com). Does anyone have any feedback on these amps and how well they reproduce vintage Fender blackface or silver face amps?


Are those the same company? I think they may be different. Using the wayback machine you can see the edwardamp site and the amps are a very different design then those on the edwardsamp site


Edward Amplification - Vacuum tube guitar amplifiers


----------



## AnthonyZ

Amps & Ehfects said:


> Are those the same company? I think they may be different. Using the wayback machine you can see the edwardamp site and the amps are a very different design then those on the edwardsamp site
> 
> 
> Edward Amplification - Vacuum tube guitar amplifiers


I believe they are the same as both have the same Stoney Creek, ON address. Pretty sure the www.edwardsamps.com website is the most current.


----------



## AnthonyZ

Amps & Ehfects said:


> Are those the same company? I think they may be different. Using the wayback machine you can see the edwardamp site and the amps are a very different design then those on the edwardsamp site
> 
> 
> Edward Amplification - Vacuum tube guitar amplifiers


My apologies -- you were correct, the Stoney Creek builder is at the address you identified. www.edwardsamps.com is based in the US, proprietor's name is Dave Edwards.....😕


----------



## Chucktronique

Newton said:


> http://www.chucktronic.ca/ From Quebec and Greenwood amps from Montreal no website. Theese guys have their own circuit design.


Chucktronic™ is still in business (2021) and correct website addresses are: 
CHUCK Electronique 








Chuck Electronique


Chuck Electronique， 魁北克市. 868 次赞 · 19 人在谈论. Amplis de guitare: Conception, fabrication, réparation, modification et restauration d'origine




www.facebook.com





Charles A. Gilbert
Chuck Electronique


----------



## Rick in the Patch

Robert1950 said:


> Here you go:
> 
> Trinity Amps http://www.cohrs.ca/staged/Products_Main.htm
> 
> Stevenson Amps http://www.stephensonamps.com/home.htm
> 
> Teixeira Amps Tex Amps - TEXOSOUND BERNIE CUSTOM
> 
> All good shit apparently


----------



## Rick in the Patch

Trinity Amps 
Steve Cohrs makes great amps. I have a Tweed, which is a top notch 57 Deluxe. I adore it. He makes many different styles, with just the right variations, such as classic British sounds in lower watt versions. His own designs sound great!


----------



## John K

AmpGuy: Hand Crafted Dumble Style Amps – Boutique builder of hand wired tube guitar amps and cabinets. We build Dumble Amps with the same circuit design. All our amps are hand wired with the finest components and are crafted after Dumble's legendary circuits.







dumbleamp.com




AmpGuy in toronto. Hand wired Dumble stylr amps. Awesome.


----------



## Dom Polito

John K said:


> AmpGuy: Hand Crafted Dumble Style Amps – Boutique builder of hand wired tube guitar amps and cabinets. We build Dumble Amps with the same circuit design. All our amps are hand wired with the finest components and are crafted after Dumble's legendary circuits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dumbleamp.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AmpGuy in toronto. Hand wired Dumble stylr amps. Awesome.


Link not working.


----------



## Johnnyko5

May have been said before. But if you haven't tried a Morris amplifier you are missing out. I had a morris XSII for about 6 months and loved it. I was going through a crazy Marshall amp period and settled on a Friedman small box that came up on reverb. But it was a close fight and in some ways I wish I'd have kept it!


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles

Anyone know of someone in the Durham/GTA area that makes raw unloaded guitar cabinets?


----------



## MetalTele79

SmoggyTwinkles said:


> Anyone know of someone in the Durham/GTA area that makes raw unloaded guitar cabinets?


Here's an option in Toronto....

Implicit Audio


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles

MetalTele79 said:


> Here's an option in Toronto....
> 
> Implicit Audio


Interesting.

I saw this on Kijijji Premium Guitar Cabinets -- DIY Kits | Amps & Pedals | City of Toronto | Kijiji

Same thing?

Kind of thinking I'll DIY my own. Just I don't have the tools or know how to do finger jointing, and that's fine (and these aren't finger jointed, pretty sure I could pull off something similar on the cheap)

An option for sure though.

Any others? Just looking for an option for a 1x12 cab that I can finish myself vs doing it from scratch.


----------



## champster29

Not sure if this one was mentioned but here’s a good one : 

www.badappleamps.ca

…and I pleasure to deal with


----------



## myyykkee

Dr. Dan Amps is another one. he builds vintage Plexi style amps. 









Home | Dr Dan Amps


Greetings from Dartmouth Nova Scotia. My name in Daniel J.Tramble and I am the owner of Dr Dan Amps. I provide services including scratch building of tube amplifiers intended for guitar and bass, and I do repairs and service work to several makes and models, please email me if you have questions




www.drdanamps.com


----------



## 2N1305

Dr Dan has some seriously nice craftsmanship. The inside job is so neatly done I wonder how much time it takes him to do that. Certainly as good or better than early Hiwatts. If I had a million dollars...


----------



## Mistalee

Another builder I know of is Glenn Morris in Welland, Ontario.


----------

